# MGNT v2 by shado vapor



## wikus (31/1/17)

Hi,

Looking for any advice on this RDA, has anyone used it? How is the flavour? How is the clouds? Couldn't find much on youtube and the forums. How does this compare to the goon and the Pharaoh? Any advice would be greatly appreciated, looking at buying one.

Thanks


----------

